# Any ideas



## stevek (Jul 9, 2005)

I have been fishing a small farm pond all summer, catching a lot of bass there consistantly. I do catch and release. Last Sunday I went there in the afternoon. I tried tubes (which worked great all summer), small black buzz bait, mepps spinner, purple worm. I didn't get a single hit. Any thoughts?
stevek


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

could have been the weather, a front will effect fishing to a greater degree in a pond than a lake. you might want to try some live shiners under a float, it's worked for me in ponds with larger bass, or slow down the presentation and try a suspending jerk bait slowly twitched. i think the key idea is to slow down and slow down some more, S-L-O-W rolled willow leaf spinnerbaits in the 1/4-3/8 models will work, i'd try white/chartruese on a brighter day and black on a darker day, gold blades on the dark day


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

the last few weeks i have been catching bass on spinnerbaits


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Small sinkos, slow spinner baits. I was fished two ponds recently. The first was Friday most came on swimming a jig and pig. Saturday I caught them on spinner baits and sinkos. You could try a carolina rig.


----------

